# yoke (a machine in a gym)



## genine

Hello...Does anyone know how to say "yoke" in Spanish? Here's a pic of it: http://www.atomicathletic.com/store/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=YK2


----------



## k-in-sc

Wouldn't it just be a "yugo"? In either English or Spanish, you would need to make clear you were talking about a piece of gym equipment.


----------



## genine

A "yugo" is this piece of equiptment usually found in a gym?


----------



## k-in-sc

No, I've never seen it before. It looks like some bizarre extreme thing, for the pull-locomotives-with-their-teeth set. 
But the squat machine at the gym has a padded yoke ...

P.S. Your avatar is scaring me ...


----------



## genine

BOO! Wow, I'm totally confused. Manzanitas por favor.


----------



## k-in-sc

You're trying to describe that thing in the picture in Spanish. Right?
What's "manzanitas" (besides little apples)?


----------



## genine

Yes, that machine that hangs on that guys shoulders. Should I say "un yugo" or should I say "un yugo del gimnasio" or something like that? Manzanitas is a term I heard a lot in South Texas that people would use to describe how to teach little kids by explaining "it" to them simply, clearly, thoroughly...often used in a sarcastic way when someone doesn't understand a concept.

Looking at the pic, I see that it says "super yoke", so maybe it's a version of a yoke...? I need the word for a regular yoke in a gym or that weightlifters use. K-in-sc, are you familiar with weightlifting?


----------



## genine

You know what? I've been thinking about it, and I could use the name of another piece of gym equiptment that also hangs on you shoulders if this one isn't compatable...Any ideas?


----------



## k-in-sc

Productos - World Fitness - [ Translate this page ]
WF-LE35, Máquina de sentadilla para discos *con apoya hombros acolchados*, 659.00, 599.00, Informacion del producto · Agregar al carro de compras ...

Not sure exactly what you're looking for!


----------



## genine

I am so confused. So, is it "apoya hombros"?


----------



## k-in-sc

Sorry, but I'm still not clear what you're asking. The original thing was a "yugo" (or "superyugo" -- video on YouTube under "superyugo 300kg CARLOS GUEVARA") 
But now you're looking for the term for the part of the equipment that you push up with your shoulders? Or what ... :S


----------



## genine

OK. I see it now...a yoke is a "Máquina de sentadilla para discos con apoya hombros acolchados"...that's it! oof, so many words...Thanks!


----------



## k-in-sc

Nooooo, that's a squat machine! What are you trying to say?!?!


----------



## genine

Let's just forget about this and come back to it later, ok?


----------



## k-in-sc

Whatever! 
Context always helps ...


----------

